# How to install a metal fence post DEEP into the ground?



## dayid (Oct 1, 2010)

Sounds like you need someone with a small auger implement for their yard tractor to do it.

That said - pending what your project details are - once you get past a certain depth with that style of post you're not going to have any added strength/resistance than you would've with a shorter length. You'd probably be just as good (if not better) off using a 2-3' depth with some proper concrete (or using a corkscrew style rod, etc).


----------



## boba7523 (Aug 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzLwVwYPkyg Here is a Youtube video of what my project is. It's basically a punching bag stand made from 2 beams, and a chain anchored onto a metal fence post that's banged deep into the earth. It has nothing to do with fencing but rather just using a metal fence post as an anchoring point for the chain :laughing: The punching bag i'm going to hang will range from 70-150 lbs at most, so that's the maximum weight the chain and metal fence post has to be able to hold.

Is concrete absolutely necessary for this? i was thinking of just using a hammer or some sort of tool to get the majority of the metal fence post into the ground (so as to not cause hazard to children or bypassers who might come on my property).


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Post hole digger.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

What are you trying to anchor, Bigfoot? All you need to do, is put in a pile about 3 feet deep, and anchor a eye-bolt. It is very doubtful that you are going to move that out of the ground, no matter how hard you try. Some people have used either steel tubing anchored in the ground, or have used pressure treated wood, with that anchored to keep from moving.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Talk about OVERKILL! You will never successfully drive six feet of a galvanized fence post into the ground without destroying it after the first ten inches.

Go back to HD and buy an eighteen inch long or twenty-four inch long *steel-concrete-form-stake* and drive it at a slight angle like a horshoes pin and call it good.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Or even just using an anchor that it used for tie-downs on a trailer or shed, would even work better.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Drive in a 2' long stake, steel or wood, 90* to the line which will hold up the bag.

Mark


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

if you insist on sinking a pipe a water drill would probably be the easiet way to do it , provided you don't hit any big rocks below the surface


----------



## boba7523 (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow THANK YOU EVERYONE for giving me helpful suggestions/aid! I truly wasn't expecting this much of a reply, at least in such a short time frame! You guys ROCK:thumbup::thumbup:. If i didn't ask for help here, i'd look like a total idiot trying to sink a galvanized fence post into the ground.

i like the idea of using a steel concrete stake. i've never had experience with trailer anchors but also like that idea as well since it's heavy duty. A few questions i have regarding using the steel concrete stake:

1.) Can i drive it at a 45* angle away from the direction of the heavy bag?
2.) do you guys think the steel concrete stake will hold its place and not get pulled up by the force of the heavy bag? 100 lbs + force from punching/kicking/etc
3.) As for anchoring it, i can basically just use an eye bolt into one of the holes on the stake, and if the hole is too small, i just drill it to the right size right?


----------



## boba7523 (Aug 17, 2008)

Jackofall1 said:


> Drive in a 2' long stake, steel or wood, 90* to the line which will hold up the bag.
> 
> Mark


A bit confused by what you're referring to by the "line."
Can i drive it 45* in the opposite direction of the bag?

SO basically do this:
(BAG)--------- /
Instead of this:
(BAG)--------- l


----------



## boba7523 (Aug 17, 2008)

bump for help, if bumping is not allowed, please let me know


----------



## tnut (Nov 10, 2008)

In the video he is using a steel "T-POST" not a round post 
much easier to drive with a sledge hammer or post driver

Tnut


----------



## boba7523 (Aug 17, 2008)

I went to home depot to buy a flat steel stake in the pix below. It seems a little hard to sink this into the dirt with ordinary claw hammer.. Its 3 ft, 1.5” x 3/8”. Are sledgehammers better?


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/shop/index.php?page=shop-flypage-36611


----------

